# Computer desk



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I would like to build a little desk for my computer. I have an area about 52" wide that I would like to put the desk. Where can I browse plans and designs? I tried to do a search for "desk" here but it didn't turn up much. Any ideas?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

65BAJA said:


> I would like to build a little desk for my computer. I have an area about 52" wide that I would like to put the desk. Where can I browse plans and designs? I tried to do a search for "desk" here but it didn't turn up much. Any ideas?


Well, you could always try Ted's

You would probably have better luck here though:
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/computer_desks.php

For paid plans, PlansNow is a pretty decent deal. :smile:


----------



## DFWooder (Jun 2, 2012)

PlansNow is very good indeed


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here is another link with 24 different plans. 

http://www.renovation-headquarters.com/plans-desk.html

These are not computer desks but with some imagination they can be modified to suit your needs. The site may even have computer desks if you look. Any plan can be modified whether it is changing dimensions, materials or some other aspect. 

Have fun designing and creating

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here are a few more sites that may suit

http://thedinosaurwalk.com/computer-desk-plans/

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/computer_desks.php

http://www.freeww.com/computer-desks.html

Tip when doing a search - try to narrow down your search. In this case I entered 'free computer desk plans' and this is some of what I came up with

Hope this helps

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the links! I'll check them out.


----------



## ShedHead (Jun 6, 2012)

Some pretty cool designs, thanks. 

Its actually funny that I seen this thread tonight, as today I got a call from a customer looking for a custom computer desk with storage etc...


----------

